# John Mayer - Toronto, ON



## littlesandra (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a huge John Mayer fan and a friend in the industry let me know he was doing a private gig at the Hardrock Cafe in Toronto. I managed to grab a couple shots as he was signing things for the fans, my friends and I. I kept my distance with the camera, which he mentioned he respected.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW! These are good. He seems like a really cool guy. Nice Shooting.


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 23, 2010)

I *heart* John Mayer. these are really good shots.  Good Job!


----------



## littlesandra (Jan 23, 2010)

AtlPikMan said:


> WOW! These are good. He seems like a really cool guy. Nice Shooting.



He was absolutely wonderful to all of us, even the paparazzi that were there (although I did sense a little tone in his voice towards them, haha).


----------

